# JdBaits frog fishin, and an unbelievable catch



## slim357 (Sep 26, 2008)

I headed out around 1 pm today after the rain had stoped and started tossin a jdbaits frog, Tide was low but on its way in so I figured I might have a shot at some fish if i stuck around long enough. Well after about an hour with one miss, I got a dink of a large mouth landed and figured I had better get a pic of his as I wasnt sure anything else would be biting. Well shortly after that I missed was looked like a nice fish, then casted right back at the same spot saw two wakes and set up on a decent sized large mouth. However that wasnt the last fish to bite, I saw a large wake heading toward my bait and killed the retrieve, I saw a little splash on top and set up, my first thought was this thing is big. After about 10 minutes of drag ripping I got the monster with in eye sight, it was a 29inch snake head. I stuck my pole it a hole and ran back to my car a few yards way to grab a net I had in the trunk, got back and netted the fish just as my line poped. Them frogs are awesome.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, That would be a catch. What did you do with the fish?


----------



## slim357 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have him rapped up in plastic right now, not sure what im gonna do with it but i might just dig a hole and drop him in


----------



## Bubba (Sep 26, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I have him rapped up in plastic right now, not sure what im gonna do with it but i might just dig a hole and drop him in




Ah, Ok....I was gonna say, Don't they want you to do away with them when you do find them. :beer:


----------



## ben2go (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice catch,but I thought DNR was trying to kill all the snakeheads off.They eat every fish in sight.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ive contacted the department of fish and game they just ask that you dont return it to the water. They took my name and phone number and said i might get a call from a biologist.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats on the regular fish catch, and congrats on catching that nasty snakehead! The biologist may want to come get it from you.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 26, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Congrats on the regular fish catch, and congrats on catching that nasty snakehead! The biologist may want to come get it from you.



Didn't think of that.May wanna ice it for a few days just incase.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 26, 2008)

congrats on one =D>


----------



## Zum (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice catching.
I know them snakeheads are bad news...but what did he fight like,hard the whole time?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2008)

Very cool! Good call keeping that fish. Feed it to some cats!


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice catchin, I want to catch some snakeheads. From what people tell me they fight like crazy.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 26, 2008)

He gave a great fight till i got him to the bank and he seemed to calm down. well till i went to net him and he went ape sh.. the back tail is massive, and im sure it gives them a lot of strength, one thing i wasnt expecting was how much he was rolling, kinda reminded me of an eel only like 20times the girth. I talked with the department of fish and game again, they said i could eat it or destroy it, eating it wasnt even an option. When it came time to "destroy" it I just gabbed him real good with a knife and dropped him in a hole and covered him with dirt and some rocks, now im hoping my dogs wont try to dig him up.


----------



## Andy (Sep 26, 2008)

nice catch!! 


Sad thing is if there's one snakehead that big there's gotta be more...


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 26, 2008)

> ...kinda reminded me of an eel...




They do sorta resemble an eel don't they!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 27, 2008)

Cool catch - were suppossed to get hit by an "invasion" of those things, but it turns out that they really do not handle teh cold well at all. You get a few cold winters and you will be done with 90% of the snakeheads


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome, man. I thought it was a mudfish (bowfin) at first.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 27, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Cool catch - were suppossed to get hit by an "invasion" of those things, but it turns out that they really do not handle teh cold well at all. You get a few cold winters and you will be done with 90% of the snakeheads


Well they were first noticed in the potomac in 2001, so chances are there wont be any way to get ride of em, that being said I had another one follow a frog all the way to the bank today and give the legs and pull but didnt take the hook.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 27, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Cool catch - were suppossed to get hit by an "invasion" of those things, but it turns out that they really do not handle teh cold well at all. You get a few cold winters and you will be done with 90% of the snakeheads
> ...



Hehehehehe I can see the headlines now "Slim & JDBaits Responsible For Decimating Snakehead Population!!!" I might even have to change the name to JDBaitS lol


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 27, 2008)

Yea awsome, that a be one for the books you won't forget. Hope it was the only snakehead left there but I doubt it, bad critters :x


----------



## shamoo (Sep 29, 2008)

Should have burried it in the neighbors yard :wink: , nice catchen, those snakeheads are one nasty fish. Good for you for destroying it =D>. I hope the Capts. right. There are some people who dont believe what is written about them and release them, if I ever catch one it off with its head.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 29, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I hope the Capts. right. There are some people who dont believe what is written about them and release them, if I ever catch one it off with its head.



Oh yeah - my point was that these things do not spread (at least this far north) as fast as they lead you to believe


----------



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the Capts. right. There are some people who dont believe what is written about them and release them, if I ever catch one it off with its head.
> ...




I have heard of them being around PA and as far south as VA.I haven't heard of any in NC or SC,yet.I think the documentary I watched, had them up as far as Mass.Can't remember for sure.


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

That thing is big. Good job on killing it.


----------

